# PRS10S thoughts..



## Brauner Hund (May 15, 2020)

My first post, prompted, really, by the PRS10 vs CWC musings in a thread on here.
Just thought I'd add some thoughts and pics, having bought a PRS10S fairly recently.
Well, first off, I took the pics below when I decided to sell it on, but as I looked at my photos, I started thinking: 'that's just too nice to sell'!

What brought me to buy it? What brought me to think of selling it? Why did I change my mind?

The G10 is iconic. It's the watch that epitomises my era of service; that said, I actually wore a 16710 for the bulk of my service, and more recently, a 'Blake' Seamaster, for its giant lume indices and sword hands. I've worn issue CWC for two periods of activity. One of the CWCs broke simply because I showered with it on. In more 'modern' times, I wore a Pulsar for a while. The Pulsar were notoriously 'luck dip' on quality, but I had no problems. For both types, I'm bemused that more water resistant watches weren't specified. Nevertheless: Iconic.

As I cast around, nostalgia-driven, to buy a 36mm watch of this type, the water resistance made the CWC a non-starter. I looked at the 200m version; but faltered slightly at cost: when I was a subby, these were 17 quid watches if you were billed for losing one.

I looked at IWC, but the modern marks have followed the dinner plate trend and grown in diameter, the lume is 'minimal' and they only offer 60m water resistance... a bit 'meh' given the sports I participate in... and the cost to buy a watch with such mediocre features seemed counter intuitive.

So then I spotted the PRS10S, (I looked at the prs 29, too, but the 'L' on the dial was an absolute show stopper to my eye - that's Pulsar territory)

I nearly didn't buy the PRS10 as the italicised Precista logo is hideous to my eye, and the word sounds like an 80s Ford car model. It just looks wrong; 'CWC' was my era, despite what history aficionados tell us. I was also struck in the photos by the hands being odd - sword hands, but with only small patches of lume.
(I've since come to learn, particularly on the Everest series, that Timefactors seems to have an institutional quirk of something being 'not quite right' with the hands on almost all their watches (to my eye at least; my aesthetic tastes generally put function before form, and hands exist for no other purpose than 'being seen'))

Other than hand and logo quirks, it ticked the boxes of 'look' , size, dial lume, dome sapphire and water resistance. The 10 year battery was just a bonus. I decided to re-educate/retrain myself about the Precista brand and give it a go to see how the hands were 'in real life'.

Well: The hands were an annoyance, why someone would specify sword hands (purpose: legibility) and then put only tiny dabs of lume on them is beyond me. I was also bugged by the fact the faces are silver, not white. Again, a strange (annoying!) legibility design choice.

...but what's odd is, I can always see them. The pissant tiny areas of lume are really bright night-long (obviously, they'd be better with the hands fully lumed, but the bottom line is, they work). Similarly, the silver finish works to make the hands - generally- visible in daylight; their effectiveness depends on what they're reflecting...again, they'd be better white, but the bottom line is they're readable on 99% of occasions (Perhaps worth me mentioning here, that I now wear reading glasses, and night legibility, for me, includes being able to read the watch without reading glasses at 5am - and on this watch, I can - I think the superluminova type on this watch must be class-leading (still a pity they didn't put more on!)).

So. That's it. It's a feature-packed watch with an aesthetically annoying logo and aesthetically annoying paucity of lume on the hands - but it works: for reasons I don't understand, despite the biffed hands, it's hugely legible on 99% of occasions.

I kept it because, as I photographed it, I started thinking what I'd replace it with.. and the answer was that it in terms of features, it trumps both the IWC and CWC alternatives. At a head, rather than heart, level I realised it was the best watch available to match my tick list of requirements.

(Typed all this, and just learnt that the site doesn't allow photo upload, so soz, no photos, hopefully, the text is of use to some)


----------



## Citizen Tomatio (Apr 17, 2020)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> Yes, click to open flickr, click to open photo, click to copy url, click to paste. Total faff....really?


 I mean you have to sign up for Flickr or some other hosting site. When there are many forums where you can just upload a photo.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

Good write up and very handy and timely, for me, as I am looking to buy a PRS10. Interesting to hear the thoughts of someone who has owned both the CWC G10 and the PRS10 and has used it in active service.

I have weighed in on another thread here about opinions of the PRS v CWC but yours is also helpful. I owned a CWC G10 and whilst I liked it I though it was a little to small and have been told that PRS wears a little bigger than the specs suggest. I also like the general spec of the PRS over the CWC in relation to water resistance. I also looked at the CWC G10 sapphire which is more of the same but the price at £299 put me off. Annoyingly for me I missed the Timefactors opening yesterday so will have to wait for a couple of weeks until the shop reopens!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Here's some pictures of the PRS-10.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for the pics - a good comparison. To be honest I think they both look nice but I am definitely drawn to the Precista because of the better specification and I really like the Broad Arrow on the dial!


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought I bide my time a little to see if I could source a pre owned Precista PRS10 and as luck would have it one popped up on eBay being sold by an enthusiast and was, as new, and complete with clear plastic stickers and a good 'buy it now' price. We all like a bit of discount off RRP so I was very pleased!

Received it this morning. I am very happy with my purchase. It seems to have more 'heft' or 'weight', than the CWC G10 and from my recollection seems to be better finished overall. Also I like the black dial which seems darker than the CWC and at first use in the dark the lume is very good.

Just got to save up for a CWC Diver now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Eddiex PRS watches are generally pretty good and well finished, although I have no complaints about my G10 finish. At 49g the PRS is heavier than the CWC G10 which is only 40g.

If I had one gripe about the Precista it would be the absence of fixed bars, I can understand why they have used shoulderless spring bars as it gives you a much greater choice of strap, but the watch will never be as secure on the wrist as the CWC.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

JoT said:


> @Eddiex PRS watches are generally pretty good and well finished, although I have no complaints about my G10 finish. At 49g the PRS is heavier than the CWC G10 which is only 40g.
> 
> If I had one gripe about the Precista it would be the absence of fixed bars, I can understand why they have used shoulderless spring bars as it gives you a much greater choice of strap, but the watch will never be as secure on the wrist as the CWC. Y


 Yes - I did mull over the fix bars v. spring ones which led me to another choice having now chosen the PRS10! I quite fancy a beige or green canvas style pull through strap a bit like Stevostraps one but his is 1.9mm thick which might be a tight fit between the bars and watch head?

Any thoughts on a military style canvas like that which is slimmer or maybe just a standard 2 piece strap that would suit the watch that I have?


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Eddiex said:


> Yes - I did mull over the fix bars v. spring ones which led me to another choice having now chosen the PRS10! I quite fancy a beige or green canvas style pull through strap a bit like Stevostraps one but his is 1.9mm thick which might be a tight fit between the bars and watch head?
> 
> Any thoughts on a military style canvas like that which is slimmer or maybe just a standard 2 piece strap that would suit the watch that I have?


 I use one of Erika's Originals - the Grey (Mirage) version with the lumed stripe - that really does glow quite well https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mirage.php


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Having a CWC G10 which I bought from here ,few years ago. A wonderful timepiece ,with simple and clean design and very toolish look. Affordable classic.

Rgds

Dimi


----------

